# AVG AS doesn't work under Vista



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I've started a "Things that don't work with Vista" thread in the Microsoft/Vista forum and have just added "AVG AS" as one of the non-functioners.

Gives me an error message "64-bit not supported" even though I am running Vista Ultimate 32-bit.

First I wanted to let everyone know, in case you are thinking (like me) of moving to Vista. Running dual-boot with XP already installed and added Vista and it went in like a DREAM. Installed in (at least) 1/2 the time XP installs, with much less User (me) involvement.

nLite might be on it's way out, if MS keeps acting like this.

Second, was wondering if there are any working "work-arounds" for this. Alcohol 120% is supposed to have one that involves renaming the executable (haven't tested it yet) and so I assume the issue isn't the O/S so much as Vista's "protection" system trying to keep unsigned software from installing.

Maybe this is going to be the "standard method" of getting unsigned software in general to run in Vista, such as AVG AS. (See this all came back to the point at the end....)

Girderman


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I can help with a summary of several programs that will\wont work with vista, namely various protection if it helps, but as to burning I saw the latest Nero was sposed to work ?
Haven't fired up the vista beast for a while so the memory is faded a bit with it, need to get the new video card for it then I can fire it up again and have a look at a couple of things if that helps you.


----------

